
Ask HN: How would you disrupt ticket-selling industry? - deejaybog
I just experienced an attempt by Ticketmaster to sell tickets &quot;fairly&quot; to Pink fans, by issuing unique codes to be used during presale. It failed miserably. I was unable to get through, the search window spins forever even after an hour. Tried with multiple windows, different browsers, mobile app, no luck. The fan forums are full of similar stories.<p>This is clearly ripe for disruption. Curious to hear from people that researched or even attempted to start something in this space.
======
buf
I tried to when I was employee #10 at Eventbrite. For 4 years, we catered to
the bottom tail of the market slowly etching our way towards the big boys. But
TM has those contracts locked down for decades.

------
allwein
I'm a big fan of ShowClix. [http://www.showclix.com](http://www.showclix.com)

